# Vk530 by vsticking (yihi chip)



## Altrise1 (27/5/19)

Been recently watching reviews on the VK530 and nothing but good things to say.

However, we all know we can't really trust those youtuber's‍...

This post is for anyone that has used/own/owned a VK530 to give me their honest opinion on this device.build quality, how fast/responsive is the chip, etc. 

I'm currently looking to upgrade , personally Its between the drag2 - ijoy shogun - VK530.

Responses will be highly appreciated


----------



## wize24 (27/8/19)

I have had one for over 6 months now.

Lovely device feels good in the hand and great screen and options.

The only problem I have in the Last 2 month is the ohms fluctuating heavily eg.. .14 then on next hit .33 next hit .22 constant up and down no matter what tank I use. Only 1 firmware released for it nothing on the horizon either.

Personally I would go shogun rather.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

